# hackberry leaves



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone else have a dog that loves to eat hackberry leaves. Two of my three will just walk around the yard eating them as if I put treats all over the lawn. I haven't found anything that says that they are bad for the dogs. We have lots of other tress, but they only eat the leaves from the hackberry trees. Does anyone know why or does anyone else have a dog that does this?


----------



## garcar78 (Jun 26, 2013)

My shepherd is prone to bloat. That is what he eats to control/stop incidents. It has saved us a trip to the vet more than once.


----------

